# Who has a big green egg?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

i want ..


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't have one but you will find some owners here The Ceramic BBQ Forum Discussion for Owners of all types of Ceramic Cookers


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

They're good "do it alls." Their limitations are portability, price and especially size. Otherwise excellent as both grills and smokers. There are a couple of big-deal competitors on the KCBS circuit who schlep a bunch of them around for comps. I'm not sure if Ray Lampe still does, but he did. There are other variations on the "Kamodo cooker theme" for less money, or that are more attractive. BGE is the middle road.

Think twice about what size pit(s) you need before you buy. 

BDL


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kuan, until I clicked on MaryB's link, I thought you were looking for a new toy for your little guy!


----------



## captaincaveman (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi new to this site and my BGE and was wondering if anyone had heard of using just wood and no charcoal in one thanks. I know it sounds like it defeats the purpose but I'm thinking of more day to day use and a healthier alternative


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

*No. Just don't do it.*

Do you need reasons?

1) the initial burn releases lots of creosote, bitter taste, cancer

2) you can't control temperature

3) it will just catch on fire and you'll overshoot temp

You do know there is such a thing as hardwood lump charcoal, right? It's like wood, but pre burned and carbonized. This is actually what is recommended for use in the egg and other kamados because of the low ash production.

Like any smoker, you're trying to get past the dirty white smoke stage and get to the clean blue smoke (almost invisible). Don't put food on before you get your fire to that stage. It will just be much harder with splits.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

and here i thought you were talking about emu eggs...... lol


----------



## roger that (Feb 12, 2015)

I've had one for about 5 years. It took me about a season of using it to really fully understand how to get it to do exactly what I need it to. I've done everything from burgers & steaks to pizza to smoking whole ribeyes. It's still a ton more work than most people who grill are willing to put in. You don't just get to turn on the gas and fire it up. The results are stellar though and worth the time and effort it takes.


----------



## dubaidan (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a Primo XL400 and a Kamado Joe Classic





  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jun 5, 2015







Primo XL





  








image.jpg




__
dubaidan


__
Jun 5, 2015







Kamado Joe


----------

